# Sub's available in Champaign IL now!!!



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Two 3/4 ton trucks with V-plows on them. Ready to roll...


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Ready to roll!!!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

One truck still available to help with needed in the Champaign area.


----------

